# How do you sell music nowadays?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm not looking to get rich or anything but I do think my music is good enough to sell someplace. I just don't know how to do it. Can someone give me advice?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You mean like old CDs and what-not, or selling actual music that you've composed, to get it out to an audience?

eBay is probably best play to sell used music.

I believe Amazon has some features that allows your products to be shown there, but your music must be reviewed/inspected so they can give rating and all that. I'm not sure how that works, but that's how Amazon sells used music CDs, LPs, etc.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I prefer taking unwanted CDs or other physical formats to used record stores. Some book stores also have a music section. You get little cash, but a little still means you enjoyed the music for a while and got a bit of a return. You are better off taking another album (or DVD, audiobook or book) in trade. The advantage with a store is that you don't have a loss for having to acquire a cardboard envelope and pay for postage. Also, it's immediate.

I also have an Amazon seller's account, but I haven't used it for about a decade. I just find selling online a hassle, for the reasons given above.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

To start, PM me.

OK, for real, that was meant for giggles. Though, if you do post on a reputable site, I likely would be interested in viewing and potentially purchasing. Amazon is remarkably easy to access and post your personal items. Let us know!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

What kind of music? Classical?


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

What is wrong with wanting to get rich by selling music? Beats foreclosing on widows and orphans


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Nothing's wrong with it except I don't think my music is that good. I mean music I have written not CDs.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

For self-publishing either this:

http://www.sheetmusicplus.com/search?ld=13&rows=25&q=s0.&sort=top_selling

or this:

http://www.scorestreet.net


----------

